# Has anyone tried PAW NATURAW distinct?



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

As I am always searching for new food for my girl because of her allergies, I have come across this food. It sounds so perfect. It's Organic Certified, NOn-GMO & grass fed!! Almost sounds too good to be true!! 
Has anyone tried this food? What's your take on it? I've emailed the site & asked for samples of the duck & rabbit as Midgie has never had duck & rabbit. I do plan to continue with the ZP. 

PAW NATURAW distinct by instinct ®  |  Organic, Raw, Frozen Dog Food and Cat Food, Organic Raw Diets for Pets


----------

